# New skull model finished!



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finally go the jaw mold finished! Here is my new skull freshly painted with his jaw in place. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, that is just crazy realistic! Great attention to every single detail. Love the teeth. Fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scourge, I'm running out of words to use when I see these absolutely outstanding pieces you make. I'm going to have to start inventing some new ones


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the detailed coloring. The teeth look amazing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you sure it is from a mold or are you missing some neighbors?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is amazing!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I agree with Joiseygal, should we be calling the police here? Love the pics.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that is amazing! you better take him to the orthodontist though-hes kinda got an over bite


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You are all being conned!

There have been police reports of graverobbing in the Seattle area. These aren't castings, they are the real thing!

Only joking but boy is that a good piece of work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd love to get some more info on the materials you used. This is incredible work. What did you cast in?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I think this one might be my new favorite:xbones:
great work, skull man!


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Incredible! The detail is absolutely amazing! *grin* Well done.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Un fricking believable!!! A tutorial would be wonderful!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I just want to add that I am continually amazed at the talent, artistic, mechanical and electronic that the members have and am humbled by the generosity of all. I bow to your kung fu.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very impressive work, looks like it came right out of the graveyard.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Truly professional work, scourge!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm at a loss, Scourge. Top Notch, as always!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW! You must have gotten that thing from a museum! That's how real it looks!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, thank you all so much for the compliments! I am very happy with the final result. The constant innovation of this forum is a driving force that pushes me to try harder each time I make something. Well, each time I make a skull, hahahaha. I’m kind of a one trick pony! Again, thank you everyone and no, my neighbors are all fine!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another super job from the Master Skull Maker!


----------

